

Is this game good enough to succeed in AppStore?     - davidmduarte

http://www.kongregate.com/games/davidmduarte/tzolkin
======
chipsy
It's polished, but the game does not have marketable unique features. i.e. it
would only see success if the market were to go through a very long period
where no or few new matching games are released.

Right now that market is congested with titles, and to break through the noise
you would have to substantially raise scope and provide more content and
IP(story, characters, elaborate level design, etc.) or more
features(multiplayer, level editor, additional game dynamics like the RPG
elements of Puzzle Quest et al.)

If you want to break through without raising scope, look for a niche that
hasn't been well-covered, and prototype it a few times until you hit on one
with a good dynamic.

For example, matching plus tower defense. Will it work? The examples I've seen
are few and do it in the crudest way(minigame + minigame - never a recipe for
success). Find a way to change their mechanics so that they integrate better,
and you might strike gold. Even if you fail, you'll still accumulate design
ideas that can be fed into the next game.

------
colinprince
Yep, the polish of the mechanics is there.

Maybe try to put something more significant inside the blocks, like a sci-fi
theme (birds and pigs are popular too I hear :)

Fun to play.

------
jtarud
I actually played it for a while and it's actually kind of addicting.

------
steventruong
No one here will be able to tell you whether or not something will definitely
succeed or not. The best way to find out is to try. Anyone that claims
otherwise is full of it.

~~~
steventruong
Not sure who downvoted me for this but I share the same sentiment being said
here when I made this comment: <http://www.humbledmba.com/dont-give-bullshit-
advice>

Think about all the times ideas like million dollar homepage and pet rocks
pops up. People are quick to judge but never seem to see that what they think
will succeed or fail is purely an opinion. You can't predict whether something
will be a success or not for others.

